# I.S.C.T – ‘12” Cylindrical Sub Enclosure’ as a (Sealed/Vented) with Dual Side Walls ….



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

I.S.C.T – ‘12” Cylindrical Sub Enclosure’ as a (Sealed/Vented) with Dual Side Walls ….

Finally getting to work on the first (Test project D) - ‘12” Cylindrical Sub Enclosure’ in a (Sealed/Vented configuration) and for the first time in a set up with Dual Side Walls = Dual Tuned Compartment Volumes (1 Sealed & 1 Vented) which in particular makes this project so very interesting. I will use a 12” Mivoc a single voice coil chassis (German Import) which came up with the perfect specs for this project & a 10" Interactive unit. The basic build specs are presently - 18” diameter, height well - over 3 feet, with a gross volume of around 48 to 54 liter (1.7 to 1.9 cubic foot) net I want it to be close to 45 liter (1.6 cubic foot). 

I have seen before a few of these cylindrical sub build ups over the years, and I liked the idea in general, but was also convinced that these had so much more to offer then just as they were presented so I saw in my case it very useful to adapt such shape to my own idea & development of a Sealed/Vented configuration (D) build up!
As this is now my fourth (4) Test enclosure in the Sealed/Vented configuration I’m able to say that it has given me great joy to develop this idea further because it has proving itself ten times over in its sound reproduction abilities as such a beautiful musical Instrument of the initial idea combining & reproducing everything of a ordinary Single Sealed & a Single Vented enclosure type into ONE unit which is truly quiet something and most of all for true musical ears. 

I mentioned in one of my previous threads that this will be my last Test enclosure as planned because I want to attempted to build the big one most likely as a set combining all what I have done over the two years of researching this project type and building my four enclosures each time differently. All in all the Big one will inhered everything from these Test enclosures yet once again by itself be in shape & build quiet different from them as these were just stepping stones to prove the workings and my own idea generally.

Presently I’m waiting for a shipment with a tool I need to do this project and which has been shipped from overseas only today!

rgs UpperCut


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Very interested in this. Your work is unique, and I also enjoy cylinder subs.


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

willis7469 said:


> Very interested in this. Your work is unique, and I also enjoy cylinder subs.


Thanks a lot, I'm already around the 3 foot (1 mtr) hight mark completing the Dom section, and only with 9 slices left to go yet unfortunately yesterday my under table router started to make some noises so that need to be investigated before anything can move further!

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there,

This is an Image from way back when I was trying to make some templates!
The template shown is not in the right place just sitting there & the speaker chassis will be mounted from the outside & again it is just sitting there for measuring everything!

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

And another Image shaping & sizing up the bottom end.

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there,

1) A Image of the nearly completed center section (just four more slices to go, and then on to the Dom section!
2) Start of the Dom section.

rgs UpperCut


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Any idea what the weight will be when finished?


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

willis7469 said:


> Any idea what the weight will be when finished?


Actually it will not be that bad as some which I build before! I mean the chassis is quiet heavy but the bottom & center sections are not bad at all when working with it, but maybe the Dom will be a little heavier. 
I will as soon I have completed the sections weigh it on my 300 Kg scale and that thing is quiet precise. The damping material would maybe also count heavier as it is a big sheet inside only but all in all I would say below 40 Kg or just about.

rgs UpperCut


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Subscribed... I have always loved the multi layer bkard builds for speakers. A ton of work, but IMO worth it on looks alone.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there again,

1) An Image of the completed center section fully glued up (before joining Dom section or Base section to it!).

2) This Image is showing a small strip of the first layer of the dampening I use (Air Cushioning - Area Trapped Air Arresting Motion Suspension) which has until now worked so perfectly without question yet I have this time a Dual side wall so this type of dampening will go into the inner side of the Sealed volume Area and on the very outside of the cylindrical body unit which is also the outer side of the Vented section (center section only!).
Please note that the small strip was only placed as it is now quiet diffucult to reach the inside area particular there Etc.

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there again,

Completed center section!

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, some of the latest Images of this build up. Unfortunately I have been quiet busy with some other / new project development as well as we had a lot of rain so the job was more of protecting what was already there rather then building due to some leaks in this old workshop.

Anyway, another day or two and that one will be running. Some physical data on this project:
39.5 Kg without the base plate, 45.10 Kg with the base plate and all in all complete 52.60 Kg with a height of 42” – 107.00 cm, 1.07 meter.

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Well and here we go! Completion & the first 30 minutes of running it, but still with a lot of things to finish off.

And ‘YES’ it sound like a Sealed/Vented does sound – simple ever so Sweet & very Tight, but most of all with NO Boom a enjoying mix of bass of both worls Sealed & Vented. Amazingly ‘The Blender’ piece just above the base plate does also work quiet well in directing most of the sound waves coming from the woofer towards the front (same direction as the tuned Vented section is Exhausting) as at first listening it was quiet noticeable standing in front or behind the unit.


rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

After throwing some quiet mean program materiel at this unit for the last three weeks (first 3 weeks of the three month running in period) and I’m more then happy with the reproduction of this bass unit which goes down to a nice low 26-27 Hz presently, but most of all is the Interest it has created by now many Visitors to this workshop!
Quiet funny is also the reaction by these people which firstly lay a hand on the top of the unit realizing the very low resonances & asking in general if the unit is running/playing the music which is in the workshop to hear, and further on automatically rest their elbow on the top of it just as they were in a Bar/Pub for a drink 

Once they get some info they find that it would be perfectly suited for as a Pub table standing around it because it simple has the right height even with a top on and a pleasant way of experience bass pure. A finale note to this would be to mention that these low resonances you can feel in the top section are reduced about another 80% if you guide a hand down on the side walls further to virtually none in the last section!

I find it quiet amazing that with this type using a SEALED/VENTED arrangement bass can become such a pleasant part of any music type. Presently I’m as well looking for a suited covering material for the outer tube.

rgs UpperCut


----------

